# Hi to you all



## ginnyandkev (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi there. We have been wild camping full time for the past year in Hampshire, Dorset and Devon and had an absolutely brilliant time. 
We've just been doing the family thing for Christmas and so have had the best internet access we've had in ages - and finally got round to joining the site. We're sure to use the info on it loads in the future as the next (vague) plan is to head east along the South Coast for a bit before moving on to Wales for a few months. Hope to keep you updated.
All the best to you for 2008
Ginny and Kev


----------



## sundown (Jan 11, 2008)

hi, ginny & Kev
and welcome to a great friendly site there are loads of members down your way im sure you'll be bumping into them. 
keep in touch when you get net access
it'll be interesting to hear from you.
ssundown


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 11, 2008)

hi and welcome do keep posting whenever you can and enjoy


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi and Welcome, I'm fairly  new here but it seems a cracking site.

Good luck with your travels, be nice to hear how it goes.

Wally


----------



## loubylou (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome.  Sounds facinating to hear about your travels, do tell us more.
Louby


----------



## avandriver (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 


Steve


----------



## Trevor (Jan 13, 2008)

A big welcome its good on here please enjoy


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome Ginnyandkev, I hope you enjoy


----------



## cipro (Jan 13, 2008)

Wecome wish we brave annough to do full time wild camping. all the best and keep us posted


----------



## ladytramp (Jan 13, 2008)

*welcome*



ginnyandkev said:


> Hi there. We have been wild camping full time for the past year in Hampshire, Dorset and Devon and had an absolutely brilliant time.
> We've just been doing the family thing for Christmas and so have had the best internet access we've had in ages - and finally got round to joining the site. We're sure to use the info on it loads in the future as the next (vague) plan is to head east along the South Coast for a bit before moving on to Wales for a few months. Hope to keep you updated.
> All the best to you for 2008
> Ginny and Kev



Welcome to this great site.  I'll be good to hear about your travels as we are always looking for more info on  places.  I'm sure you will learn a bit from this site too Hope so anyway.  Keep us posted on your travlels please.


----------



## lenny (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Kath and welcome back,,talking about new places to meet, we got some good news while you were all away on a possible venue up near Newcastle.

Kevinbird has a pub with a large carpark and is willing to let us stay,he is a motorhomer himself and sounds like a reall nice bloke.

I will be compiling a list of interesting places to visit whilst up hear(some of which are classed as areas of *outstanding natural beauty*)

So you never know , one of our future meets could be in my neck of the woods and I may be able to drag Christine along for her first wild camp

Fingers crossed..Lenny


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 13, 2008)

ginnyandkev said:


> Hi there. We have been wild camping full time for the past year in Hampshire, Dorset and Devon and had an absolutely brilliant time.
> We've just been doing the family thing for Christmas and so have had the best internet access we've had in ages - and finally got round to joining the site. We're sure to use the info on it loads in the future as the next (vague) plan is to head east along the South Coast for a bit before moving on to Wales for a few months. Hope to keep you updated.
> All the best to you for 2008
> Ginny and Kev



Hello and welcome. Not sure I can add a lot to what has been already said, but to confirm what a great, friendly and helpfull site this.


----------



## ginnyandkev (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes!
We are heading off from Southampton tomorrow for a bit of wild camping along the Sussex coast. Back at the end of January, then will trundle off to Wales (probably).
Will keep you informed of any good spots we find.
Ginny and Kev


----------



## Nosha (Jan 15, 2008)

Good luck with your travels, I hope you do better than us in Sussex!!!!!

Do let us know of any new wild's you find!

Regards, Nigel.


----------

